
YouTube - 'Work on stuff that matters.' -Tim O'Reilly (2 PARTS) - noor420
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc7Z5gmwXOg
======
wyday
Filmed in the manner of Bourne Ultimatum. They seriously need a steady-cam.

Other than that, it was interesting. Although it was mainly a recap of this:
[http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/01/work-on-stuff-that-
matters-...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/01/work-on-stuff-that-matters-
fir.html)

